

The evolution of Xbox One – as told by the SDK leak - Benjamin_Dobell
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-evolution-of-xbox-one-as-told-by-sdk-leak

======
_random_
The morons still don't support C# despite promises:

[http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/121579-visual-
studi...](http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/121579-visual-
studio/suggestions/4233646-allow-net-games-on-xbox-one)

Meanwhile, Sony is being smart:

[http://www.gamedevs.co/2014/03/26/sony-supporting-
monogame-w...](http://www.gamedevs.co/2014/03/26/sony-supporting-monogame-
will-help-ps4-beat-xbox-one-for-indies/)

